# Giffords: Ban All Muzzleloaders



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Gabby Giffords's Gun Control Group Releases Report Warning of Muzzleloaders, Other Firearms


These assclowns have no clue about reality or how much more stupid that they make themselves to be picking ML to try to ban. Some clown was on Tucker Carlson from the Giffords last night. The idiot tried to play up the .50cal ML round as lethal and that with a silencer, could be used in a mass shooting.....:vs_laugh:
Tucker pressed him on how stupid the guy was and the objective to try to ban ML's. Clown boy just kept trying to push the hashtag banner line.

Gabby Giffords's Gun Control Group Releases Report Warning of Muzzleloaders, Other Firearms


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

How asinine is this? Again, it's not certain types of guns they deam dangerous to the public. It's all guns of any kind. You can't subjugate an armed population.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow thats rich! I could probably light off a 20 round mag from my FAL on a paper plate at 100 yards faster than I could shoot my ML, reload and fire again! While that silencer might muffle that gun firing I seriously doubt it will be able to disapate all that smoke from discharging it with 100 grs down in the hole.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

They are called libtards for a reason.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Gabby, you should be advocating Banning Democrats from owning guns, since your shooter and most others were Dems!


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

The man representing her on FOX last night was
a real embarrassment. Good.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Voting Turd Party and Lie-bertarian only enables the Gun Grabbing Democrats (Remember this in the Midterm Election of 18)


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

They are just trying to cut out their piece of the money pie.

Donations will come from ignorant assholes to their org.

That then is a great expense account for them.

They are trying to tie the 50 cal ML to the 50 BMG in lethality.

You would have to remove the can to load it, an extra step.

Wait, next will be the percussion cap for causing rapid loading and creating the cap and ball assault revolver. 

Wheel lock's will be required, mandatory winding of the ignition device, no fast acting flintlock's.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Step by step they will nibble away at our 2nd Amendment rights, first it was "automatic" weapons... only the controlling military can have automatic weapons, then it was assault weapons, what's an assault weapon, well who knows, it's a scary black rifle, so... OK, we'll make them in *PINK* but nope it's got a hand grip, that was something new, it must not be a deer rifle any more, oh wait the 2A was not for hunting, it was to keep the politicians in check, they won't admit to that but will argue that black powder rifles are dangerous also, just one more step in their plan. Now it's bump stock additions, which the BATF has previous said was not fully automatic (which of course was our first right taken away).

*Next we will be required to turn in our urine because we can distill the potassium nitrate out of it... too far fetch, don't bet on it.*

Take Care, don't give up without resistance.

*Rancher*


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

azrancher said:


> *Next we will be required to turn in our urine because we can distill the potassium nitrate out of it... too far fetch, don't bet on it.*
> 
> Take Care, don't give up without resistance.
> 
> *Rancher*


Hmmm what can I do with the potassium nitrate


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Its all in reference to this.
https://silencerco.com/maxim50/


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

When I was a teen, my dad bought me one of those CVA kits, and I built a .45 cal pistol. Maybe Her Royal Highness would have bestowed an exemption, because it was under .50 cal?
Then again, it was a pistol, and concealable. If I was wearing MC Hammer's pants. 
"Can't touch this!"


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I actually like to listen to ignorant liberals talk about firearms.

When "assault rifles" was the big debate, some senator added that bayonet lugs should also be removed along bird-cage muzzles and pistol grips.

I was at "The Ammo Box" yutzing telling lies when the owner heard about the bayonet lug controversy. He added, "It must be their answer to all those *drive-by-stabbings* we hear so much about..."


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Ban All Muzzies...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> Ban All Muzzies...


Aw, lets be fair, let them have a choice, either become apostate and loyal to this country or leave here,

third option become local fertilizer or food for razorbacks.

Those bastards around here are fighting a ban on their burial procedures, state law requires a box and concrete vault.

They were fine with this 70 year old state law until their population grew, notice a pattern???

They are yelling religious discrimination,

because they cant just use a dirt hole with the dead bastard on their side facing putrid mecca.

Who the hell wants the aquafir contaminated with their putrid decomp???

A lot of towns have arsenic poisoning leeching into their wells

from cemeteries filled in the 19th and early 20th with arsenic embalmed bodies.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Urinal Cake said:


> Hmmm what can I do with the potassium nitrate


stump remover, I always have alot of stumps to remove


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

This is pretty much my reaction to reading the bill especially when it came to the muzzle loader.






Also I love how they make a point to make it seem like anyone who opposes them is in the pocket of manufacturers or the NRA.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Giffords’s make money on their anti-gun plat form of course they will push it. Follow the cash.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Does she have a Blow Hole still?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

As they say... you can’t fix stupid...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will these freakin' nutjobs please just go away!



RedLion said:


> These assclowns have no clue about reality or how much more stupid that they make themselves to be picking ML to try to ban. Some clown was on Tucker Carlson from the Giffords last night. The idiot tried to play up the .50cal ML round as lethal and that with a silencer, could be used in a mass shooting.....:vs_laugh:
> Tucker pressed him on how stupid the guy was and the objective to try to ban ML's. Clown boy just kept trying to push the hashtag banner line.
> 
> Gabby Giffords's Gun Control Group Releases Report Warning of Muzzleloaders, Other Firearms


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Whatever talking points liberals create, other liberals will run with it, following blindly is what they do.....


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

We are 3 US Senators and 46 US Congress Critters away from AWB 2 (And California style firearm restrictions for the rest of Y'all )


----------

